# 2011 LTZ stereo upgrade 6x9



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok guys i really dont know where to post this. but here are the pics of my upgraded stereo install. 
Kenwood amp, kenwood 6.5 componets and kenwood 5 way 6x9's. 1 8 inch bazooka tube.
also my car just came with the standard stereo 6 way speakers. it now has 13.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I still have some wires to clean up. and hide. but i know some people where wanting to see the 6x9's in the hatch area. 
i tapped into the rear sepaker wires right there in the a-pillar, pull the plastic back and you can get to the wires. for the front wires i tapped into the wires by pulling the kick panels out. .
i placed the 6.5 mids in thek kick panels and i put the tweets in the center console, i put the crossovers up under the dash/front part of the console. 

the 6 x9's i used my sharp pocket knife to cut the card board/carpet. i filled all the void areas with sound deadening material in the back hatch.


----------



## mrsmegz (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know If I'd have the stones to cut all those holes in my new LTZ's interior. Still nice work overall. IMO. that sub needs to go somewhere else though, looks out of place there. Also did you replace, keep, or unhook the door speakers?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

the bazooka tube will only be there for a month or so. it sits behind the passanger seat for now. im going to put 2 12's in i hope. i kept the door speakers. i plan on upgrading them in the future.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the pics Larry! Where did you run your wires from the front of the car to the back? Under the door sill?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> the bazooka tube will only be there for a month or so. it sits behind the passanger seat for now. im going to put 2 12's in i hope. i kept the door speakers. i plan on upgrading them in the future.


Looks like you will have all of the sound you need. Glad to hear the tube won't stay behind the passenger seat. I am sure it sounds great, but a pain for any passenger that wants to sit there.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks good, good ideas to look at, thanks


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yes i ran the wires under the door sills, and under the seat, in the trunk area i ran them under the trunk liner, there is plenty of room back there. 
as far as the tube goes. i very rarley have passangers. if i do i can just take the tube out real quick. i really want to get two 12 inch R2's in a sealed box and then i will really be rocking. lol


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, where did you find a source for the remote wire? I used the wires up to the right of the fuse box in the dash (light controls). It tested as an Accesory hot (because i was in dark garage and my headlights turned on) So now my stereo only works when A. my headlights are on B. my fogs are on.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like you need to clean it up A LOT. and I really hope youre not planning on leaving the amp on that ugly wood pedestal.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i got my acc wire in the engine bay at the fuse box. 
yes i do need to still colean it up. but alot of people where wanting pics so i went ahead and posted them up. 
the wood pedestal will be covered with speaker box carpet and it will look nice when im finished.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you have a photo of where you spliced the wire off? I did a quick check and couldnt find anything that was just acc.


----------



## williamlcornett (Nov 22, 2011)

Where did you pick up the signal for the amp in the trunk? Did you take the wites from the speakers and run them to the amp? Or did you run a dedicated circuit direct from the head unit to the amp in the trunk?


----------

